# Duct Taped cars.



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

I'm seeing more and more Uber cars held together in a similar manner here in the Bay Area. Mostly front and rear bumpers.


----------



## Robkaaa (Nov 25, 2015)

It's a flash mob. In Miami about 60% drivers participate and have no idea why customers don't tip.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

How is a 98 Accord allowed to be on the platform?


----------



## PMartino (Mar 18, 2016)

2Cents said:


> How is a 98 Accord allowed to be on the platform?


Much less a 2-door


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

thatridesharegirl said:


> I'm seeing more and more Uber cars held together in a similar manner here in the Bay Area. Mostly front and rear bumpers.
> View attachment 197280


When you are getting paid way below cost these issues are to be expected.

If you are using a car as a taxi you need to be putting away the $100 or more a week with what's leftover from your deductible miles for a Rainy day (when $*%* rains down on you).

Then when you need $700 for a new bumper or transmission out of pocket you can actually afford it.

The problem is that the rates paid are just entirely too low.

When you drive 60,000 miles a year these types of things are to be expected. With uber? I have no expectation that you have any spare money to get it fixed.

And also... expect to pay more in the autoshops to get a vehicle fixed quick. I've had to slip cash under the table to get my work done quicker to get an entire weekend back.

You also need spare money to survive losing a week to your car going out of commission... another thing that uber's crappy pay doesn't allow for.

Uber? HA... these low rates lead directly to these problems. Nothing else needs to be said.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

2Cents said:


> How is a 98 Accord allowed to be on the platform?





PMartino said:


> Much less a 2-door


Maybe Delivery (Eats) only?


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

Woooooooooooooow!!!!!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

99 cent store has primary colors
Walmart has a lot more for $2.99 - 4.99 


.... BUT, little known secret, brand-name "Duck Tape" suxxx compared to the 99 cent offbrand.


Gorilla Tape is vastly superior to both, but alas only comes in gloss textured black.


Next episode: how to solder bumper covers


----------

